# Watch Cisco on TV tonight!



## GSDBESTK9

Well, the day has come, watch my boy Cisco act as a Police K9 on TV show Pamic 9-1-1 at 10pm on A&E.


----------



## Jaxx's mom

I'll definitely watch it! I watched the first two episodes of it on demand, but I didn't see Cisco  . The show was good though  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000

Wow nice! Congrats to you both! I will definitely watch!


----------



## Nigel

What episode is it? @10 we have something different on, but panic 911 comes on at 7 & has two different shows airing tonite.


----------



## Bear GSD

I think she said it was the episode "I don't want to die like this"
I'll be watching as well!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yes, it is called "I don't want to die like this".


----------



## K.Creek

Way to go Cisco!!! Watching now!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas

Just saw it. Good boy. And yes, he's moving fast through that house.


----------



## wildo

Awesome awesome!! Cisco WAS crazy fast through there!


----------



## Bear GSD

Oh my gosh, I was soo scared for that lady.
Cisco looked awesome!!! A very impressive tv debut.


----------



## Bear GSD

Will Cisco be on any other upcoming episodes?


----------



## readaboutdogs

Just saw it! Very nice! Wished theyed shown more of the dog scenes! Congrats on your great dog!


----------



## Jaxx's mom

Watching it right now! Just got past the point when he ran through to house. Man that dogs fast! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer

Probably shouldn't have watched this before I try to go to bed, I'm alone tonight! No closed door on the crate for Jedda tonight! But that was very cool, man I love to watch working dogs even when they're acting!


----------



## Nigel

readaboutdogs said:


> Just saw it! Very nice! Wished theyed shown more of the dog scenes! Congrats on your great dog!


Me too! I was hoping to see him take down one of burglars/actors.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Well I thought he looked pretty good running through the house and biting the hidden sleeve hubby was wearing.


----------



## mycobraracr

I have it set to record on my DVR.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Bear GSD said:


> Will Cisco be on any other upcoming episodes?


The next one will be our Arko's but yes Cisco will be recording another TV show in a few weeks.


----------



## Bear GSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> The next one will be our Arko's but yes Cisco will be recording another TV show in a few weeks.


Awesome, keep us posted with the dates and times so we can watch!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Just watched it and it was AWESOME!
Congratulations! You must be SO proud!!!
Is he a police K-9? Or how did you get chosen for this? Is Cisco an "actor" dog?


----------



## Jaxx's mom

It was great! 
I'm gonna watch it from now on! 
Is Cisco going to be on the rest of the episodes? Or was it a one time thing? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDBESTK9

wildo said:


> Awesome awesome!! Cisco WAS crazy fast through there!


You have no idea how fast he is! And how fast he was going through the house to the point they had to record that scene many times cause they could not keep up with him. LOL His sister Cobra is the same if not faster!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Jaxx's mom said:


> It was great!
> I'm gonna watch it from now on!
> Is Cisco going to be on the rest of the episodes? Or was it a one time thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No we have recorded more but with our dog Arko. Cisco will be recording another show in a few weeks.


----------



## GSDLover2000

It was awesome!! Cisco looked great!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Here is a short clip of Cisco's part in the TV episode:


----------



## GSDLoverII

Very Cool!!


----------



## Sunflowers

Yaaaay! I was so upset because I missed it!
I love how he wrinkles the carpet, LOL. Going to watch again :wild:


----------



## KMH

That is too cool.Thanks for posting the clip - I don't watch tv so I couldn't have seen otherwise.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I just saw they are repeating the TV Episode at 3pm today on A&E.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Watching that made me really miss the security I had with my shepherds! Makes me want to go get another soon!


----------



## PHXGSD

Excellent!!!!!


----------

